
Old Versions of Android Apps - gscott
http://www.oldversion.com/android/
======
torstenvl
I really wish there were something like this for iOS. Facebook in particular
seems obsessed with bloating their app by trying to become everything from
Craigslist to SnapChat.

------
ocdtrekkie
I used to be super irritated with updates for both OSes and apps. I can't tell
you how long I force closed my last Android device's updater to prevent
getting Android 5.x. Mostly after learning more about security
vulnerabilities, I learned this really wasn't a reasonable or viable position
to take.

Use the latest version. If you don't like it, switch to something else. Being
attached to a specific version of a specific app is likely to doom you to
constant frustration, because tech is always changing, compatibility always
breaks, and new security vulnerabilities are always found. If you keep your
data in standard file formats or protocols which are open, switching
clients/apps is relatively painless. Detaching from nonstandard Gmail features
opened up the entire width of IMAP clients to me, for instance.

In the above-mentionned case, that's why I just stopped using Android. After a
while, it just isn't worth fighting upstream.

